# Young Style?



## Yeti (Oct 10, 2005)

Has anyone heard of Young style Tai Chi Chuan?  Theres a local school claiming this as their style. I am aware of Chen, Wu, Yang and Sun styles, but not Young. I dont think this is a type-o in their literature since they also reference Yang style several times.  



Thanks.


----------



## Flying Crane (Oct 10, 2005)

Yeti said:
			
		

> Has anyone heard of Young style Tai Chi Chuan? Theres a local school claiming this as their style. I am aware of Chen, Wu, Yang and Sun styles, but not Young. I dont think this is a type-o in their literature since they also reference Yang style several times.
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks.


I would ask them, and see if you can get a history.


----------



## East Winds (Oct 24, 2005)

Yeti,

May just be a transliteration question. The correct pronunciation of Yang is "Yung". I have a couple of Chinese books and videos which demonstrate  "Young" style Taiji and which is in fact 24 step simplified form.

Very best wishes

Alistair Sutherland


----------

